

Mike Berkley: Preparing for the next web boom - mtrichardson
http://siliconflorist.com/2009/09/23/mike-berkley-preparing-web-boom/

======
turoczy
The subtitle here should probably be "Why my startup failed (and some tips to
avoid making the same mistakes).

